# Really need HELP



## Tonybhoy (Oct 14, 2018)

I am a really newbie here and have invested in a gaggia classic and thought I would be making really nice coffee, however it's been bland and disgusting. I am using pre ground from the supermarket like lavazza Rossa and the pressurised double basket, what am I doing wrong as my coffee is tasteless and really bad can another gaggia classic user help me out here.

Thanks Tony


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll start by saying what 99% of other will.

Invest in a grinder


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

One your probably drinking saw dust, and two you need a grinder Pre-Ground is shit, and what's your method


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The Gaggia Classic is a good machine and capable of making very good coffee with a little practice.

Your basic problem is using pre -ground coffee and a pressurised basket.

1 The coffee is not fresh and it is too coarsely ground for espresso grind / machines.

2 The coffee you mention id quite a mild coffee especially if you are used to dark roasts as used by some coffee shops.

3 The pressurised basket is used to make 'crema' using pre-ground coffee by forcing the liquid through a very fine hole.

4 You need a decent grinder (not cheap) and freshly roasted beans. Alternatively have them freshly ground for espresso from a local Coffee roaster OR from one of the roasters on the forum.

How do you drink your coffee black espresso, long black or with milk ??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In case you haven't read this https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## Tonybhoy (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks

is the pressurised basket no use or will it be ok if I sort out the coffee or grinder



El carajillo said:


> The Gaggia Classic is a good machine and capable of making very good coffee with a little practice.
> 
> Your basic problem is using pre -ground coffee and a pressurised basket.
> 
> ...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Read the above marked thread for deeper information.

Ditch the pressurised basket, use the standard Gaggia double basket or invest in a 18 gm VST ridgeless basket which you can then use on other machines if you upgrade.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry but if you want to improve you must read the experience of those who have been here before.

Forget the pressurised basket.

Use only freshly roasted beans from a reputable online/Forum Roaster.

Use within a month of roast date.

Use a grinder,hand or motorized.

Grind the beans only as needed.

Initially only use the double basket. Why? because its easier to obtain acceptable results.

Take our word for it. The Gaggia Classic is a reasonably priced workhorse capable of giving great results

Learn it & its a rewarding machine.


----------



## Tonybhoy (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't know if it is pressurised it's called "perfect cream" filter for ground coffee

tbans for all your advise seems ive got a few things to do, will go round to Thomson roasters in Giffnock tomorrow



El carajillo said:


> Read the above marked thread for deeper information.
> 
> Ditch the pressurised basket, use the standard Gaggia double basket or invest in a 18 gm VST ridgeless basket which you can then use on other machines if you upgrade.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonybhoy said:


> Don't know if it is pressurised it's called "perfect cream" filter for ground coffee


That's the thingy. Don't use it - far from Perfect Cream


----------



## Tonybhoy (Oct 14, 2018)

Ron

i am doing all the items below thanks, do I need to use the pin frother thing with the non pressurised basket.

Thanks again



ronsil said:


> Sorry but if you want to improve you must read the experience of those who have been here before.
> 
> Forget the pressurised basket.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Tonybhoy said:


> Ron
> 
> i am doing all the items below thanks, do I need to use the pin frother thing with the non pressurised basket.
> 
> Thanks again


Forget the widget. It's only purpose is to stop the jet from the single hole of the pressurised basket shooting through the spout (& possibly providing a bit of back pressure for it).


----------

